
Are GMOs bad for your health? - colobas
http://www.precisionnutrition.com/are-gmos-bad-for-your-health
======
ithipster
you can not ask this question until you define GMO. what are they? do they
even exist??? can you isolate A PROPERTY of an organism that you call "GM"?

here is some basics: ithipster.com/38.html

------
dozzie
They weren't for dozens years (though they weren't called GMO back then). Why
would they start now of all sudden?

